# 3 Blade or 4 blade



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

If it's a good deal would it hurt to try it out?

I have both 3 and 4 blade probs on my motor in the same series PTP SWC. The 4 blade is pitched 15 and the 3 blade 17. Both get max rpm at WOT (5500rpm in my case).

I only see 2 mph gain in the 3 blade. Difference between 40-42mph. I don't run it there so no gain for me with the 3.

My 4 gets me up in the shallow faster than the 3 for sure. I run a jack plate and the 4 runs higher than the 3. 

In reality, I use the 4 blade 90% of the time. If I'm fishing by myself for a week I may switch it back to the 3.

Hard to comment of the difference you will see if you props are different makes and materials. Probably night and day. Hope for day.

GL.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If that aluminum prop is working for you why not keep running it and just have a spare in the boat? 
There’s a lot more to props than 3 or 4 blades and a lot of misinformation about props too. Most people regurgitate the same “3 blades are for speed and 4 blades are for hole shot and power”...If you think a three blade can’t run high and still hold water and have a great hole shot you are misinformed. 
Do you have a GOOD prop shop near you?


----------

